# No access to Forums



## aragats (Mar 14, 2016)

There were so many discussions regarding similar issues. I've read them, but still cannot figure out what's happened recently that I cannot access Forums from my home network using various browsers.

I've rebooted my modem to get a new IP. Also checked both old and new IPs with http://mxtoolbox.com, they are clean.

Firefox 45.0 (FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Windows 2012):

```
Secure Connection Failed

The connection to forums.freebsd.org was interrupted while the page was
loading.

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the
authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.
```

I tried Chrome and IE as well, they report similar errors.
Although I can access Forums from my workplace computer, it takes so long time to open the page. Other people on mailing list also report it takes much longer than usual.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 14, 2016)

This has nothing to do with you. It's an issue on the forum's side. Volunteers are on it as we speak and will be fixed after work. Or after lunch.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 14, 2016)

Thread Forum Slow.55480


----------

